# P89



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey by chance can any one tell me about a ruger model P89. My step father picked one up and well the snow hit and the things just been left in the box. Guess I'm just trying to figure out if we got sold a peice of scrap iron or if its actauly worth having around.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is a pretty good gun. The DA trigger can be a little rouugh. But it is a decent gun. I've almost bought one a few times several years ago - I just didn't care for the mag release button. I always found it kinda sharp.

When I qualified 10 years ago for the first time, to get my concealed carry permit, I used the instructor's P85 - pretty much the same as the P89. 

It is a workhorse. It won't break and will fire whatever U want thru it. Its probably one of the cheapest 9mms I would buy if I was on a budget (A riger semi auto or the new Stoeger Cougar are the cheapest semi autos in 9mm I'd buy, if that was all I could afford).

Admittedly, a lot of people start w/ this gun, and ten move on to something more expensive. But, it is a good gun. And after my post, U will get some other replies by some Ruger fanatics...


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm a Ruger revolver fanatic so I don't have one but my son does.. I've not shot the gun but he puts it through its paces often and to my knowledge it has never failed him. 

W


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I bought a Ruger P89 as my first semi-auto last spring. 

I bought the gun because I liked the way it fired and my accuracy with it. The salesman tried to convince me I would love the Glock 9mm he shoved in my hand. But, I loved the P89. 

I've never had any failures with the gun. There was no break-in period.

I think you've got a good gun there. Fun to shoot, reliable, accurate, eats cheap ammo. What more could you want?

Oh yeah, it doesn't conceal very well, although I managed to wear in IWB for a while.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I bought a Ruger P89 as my first semi-auto last spring.
> 
> WM


Hey, if we ever do meet up - U can shoot my P99  - And, I'd like to try that gun. I used a P85 to qualify way back in 1996. I'd like to try your P89 for a few rounds.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I've shot the P90 quite a bit. I love the gun, it's got one of the better double-actions out there, and it's darn accurate. It also seems to be very tough. It's not the prettiest or the most streamlined, but it seems quite dependable. 

I've shot a p89 about ten years ago, and I had similar impressions of it. I wouldn't ever think it a junk pistol.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hey, if we ever do meet up - U can shoot my P99  - And, I'd like to try that gun. I used a P85 to qualify way back in 1996. I'd like to try your P89 for a few rounds.


The next time I go to Huntsville I'll try to make a little time to scoot over to College Station. But I'm warning you, I may force my new S&W .22 revolver into your hand. 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> The next time I go to Huntsville I'll try to make a little time to scoot over to College Station. But I'm warning you, I may force my new S&W .22 revolver into your hand.
> 
> WM


Funny p

Not sure I'll ever be a revolver guy 

Yea, that would be cool. Try to let me know with some advance warning, so if ya can't carry it over to a Sat, I can try to get off of work early on a weekday (unless its a court day or something)...


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for all the reply's. Sounds like just the gun that my old man needed :smt023


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Opp's sorry one more question for you all. Is there an easier way to take her appart then how the book expl. it. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LoneWolf said:


> Opp's sorry one more question for you all. Is there an easier way to take her appart then how the book expl. it. :smt023


Wandering Man may be able to help ya with that one...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

LoneWolf said:


> Opp's sorry one more question for you all. Is there an easier way to take her appart then how the book expl. it. :smt023


Nope. Ease comes with practice. Follow the directions in the book. After a couple of times, you'll think its pretty simple.

Just two things:
1) Remember that the retainer pin does not come all the way off. You just pull it out and turn it down.

2) The recoil spring has a front and back. It is subtle, but it is there. I think the bigger end goes toward the front of the gun. If you get it backward, the gun will still work, but the guide rod may protrude out the front of the gun.

Follow the directions, and do a couple of take downs and reassemblies, and you'll get the feel for it.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

More info can be gathered at this site:

http://www.rugerforum.net/

WM


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey thanks alot, it will help the old man out quite a bit. Must say he was pretty cranky when he saw how easy my M9 was to field strip :mrgreen:


----------

